# Anybody been to Berkshire Choral Festival?



## Orgelbear (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone been to any of the Berkshire Choral Festival summer programs? Would you recommend this to other choristers? Any comments, suggestions, recommendations?


----------



## Common Scold (Mar 8, 2010)

*Bcf*

I went for about 10 years, and it was overall a wonderful experience. I met fantastic people, some of whom have remained close friends over the years.

Because of my frequent visits to Sheffield, I actually ended up buying a house in the area when I moved to NYC.

The ability to immerse yourself in the architecture of a major work for a full week, with a first-class conductor, was fantastic. The courses were tremendously helpful, and the locations and schedule set up absolutely breathtaking.

BCF also helped me mature and grow as a singer; I first went in about 1989 (to Canterbury) as a complete novice and then did many sessions in Sheffield.

As I became more experienced, I found some aspects of the program mildly annoying -- there sometimes seemed to be a large skill gap between the "church choir" singers and the "secular chorus" singers that could be frustrating to the more experienced singers. And the staff had a tendency to be rather pretentious at times.

But those are very very very minor complaints -- and the positives of BCF dramatically overwhelm any little annoyances.

I applaud BCF's efforts to keep the sessions from becoming an Elder Hostel week (no slam intended to retirees) which is a constant problem because mid-career folks who have children may not be able to spend a week's vacation singing.

Overall, I highly, highly recommend it. A refreshing, invigorating, and joyous way to spend a week's vacation.

PS -- get the A/C rooms. The humidity in the NW corner is stifling in the summer.


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

Orgelbear said:


> Has anyone been to any of the Berkshire Choral Festival summer programs? Would you recommend this to other choristers? Any comments, suggestions, recommendations?


While I have personally never been to Berkshire, I have heard alot of great things about this festival for chorale singers.


----------

